# haurà de cridar: Gepa! (joc)



## TraductoraPobleSec

Algú té cap idea de quin és l'equivalent d'un joc que en castellà es diu "Gepa"?

La descripció és la següent:

Aquest és un joc d’eliminar, tot i que incorpora l’alicient de poder salvar-se. El monitor tirarà una pilota a l’aire. Tots els jugadors procuraran agafar-la. Quan algú ho faci, haurà de cridar: «Gepa!» i la resta de companys hauran de restar immòbils. Qui tingui la pilota haurà d’intentar tocar algun company immòbil i només es podrà salvar si un company viu agafa la pilota al vol (sense que vagi a parar en terra) quan l’hi llancin per intentar matar-lo.
 
Com es nota que jo vaig ser una nena poc juganera!
 
És per a una traducció que estic fent, com sempre... Petons!


----------



## betulina

Hola, TPS!

Quina gràcia, aquesta traducció! Jo jugava a un joc molt semblant, que en dèiem "pies quietos"... sip, en castellà... però crec que amb "quiets" també serveix en català. 

No era exactament el mateix, perquè quan algú tirava la pilota enlaire, deia el nom d'un dels jugadors i aquest l'havia d'agafar. Era llavors que cridava "pies quietos!" i tothom es quedava immòbil i l'altre intentava matar algú. Si l'agafaves al vol, no et matava, clar. De fet, em sembla una mica estrany que tothom hagi d'agafar la pilota, perquè quan algú l'agafi, estaran tots apilotonats!  Però bé, òbviament si diu això no es pot canviar. 

Doncs això, nosaltres en dèiem "pies quietos", però si no trobes res, potser "quiets" o "tots quiets" o una cosa així també et val.

Que vagi molt bé!

Per cert, em fa l'efecte que és "al·licient", en lloc d'"alicient"!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betulina,

És _al·licient_ sens cap mena de dubte! Gràcies! I seguiré el teu consell de _Quiets_ o _Tots quiets_.

Apa, a presto!


----------



## Vespre

Jo jugava a alguna cosa semblant, però no recordo ben bé si hi havia pilota o no. Però també t'havies d'estar una estona quieta i en una posició estranya. D'allò en dèiem "El joc de les estàtues". I amb pilota el més famós era el "Jugar i matar". 
El "Gepa" és la primera vegada que ho sento en ma vida, què tradueixes?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vespre, bon vespre!

I moltes gràcies per la teva col·laboració: ara tradueixo (entre altres coses) un manual de salut infantil que incorpora jocs i activitats. És del castellà al català. 

Petons!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

El joc es com dius TPS, pero nosaltres deiem "meva!", mai he sentit Gepa!


----------



## chics

Jo jugava a això però segur que no es dèia Gepa.
Intentaré recordar...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tranquil, Chics. La traducció ja està lliurada. Al final em vaig quedar amb el suggeriment de la Betulina.

Moltes gràcies de tota manera!


----------



## Annetta

Sé que faig tard  Només volia dir que jo de petita jugava a un joc de pilota igual o molt semblant, però no en dèiem 'gepa' sinò 'chepa' (en castellà).  Tot pot ser que sigui un dialectalisme del nord del Llobregat, haha...   De tota manera, tampoc no sé com es diria en català


----------



## Mei

Ostres, jo també li dèia "pies quietos" 

Mei


----------

